

Caffeine - A User's Guide to Getting Optimally Wired - jraines
http://scienceblogs.com/developingintelligence/2008/02/optimally_wired_a_caffeine_use.php

======
henning
Caffeine: do stupid shit faster!

~~~
cstejerean
Not necessarily. Some folks don't seem to react well to caffeine. Others
thrive on it. If you like a quiet calm atmosphere when working caffeine will
probably not help. But if you're like me and like working under stress (and
late at night while listening to energizing music) then it can work wonders.

------
edw519
What goes up must come down.

